# Synchronisation incomplète



## cbecker (24 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Ayant remplacé depuis une semaine mon iPod Classic 60 Go par un iPod Classid 160 Go tout juste rapporté des Etats-Unis, je suis confronté à un problème de synchronisation.

En effet, alors que j'ai près de 8 000 morceaux en mp3 sur iTunes, seuls 4 000 à 5 000 se retrouvent sur mon iPod après synchonisation.

J'ai tout d'abord cru que ma synchro avait été avortée par la mise en veille de mon PC (sous Vista). Après avoir désactivé la mise en veille, j'ai réinitialisé complètement mon iPod et ai relancé une synchro. J'ai pu récupérer un peu plus de morceaux mais pas l'intégralité (je précise qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un pb de place disque sur l'iPod).

Par ailleurs, certains morceaux présents dans une liste de lecture créée en test ne se retrouvent pas dans l'accès par Albums...

Dernière précision, je dispose de la toute dernière version d'iTunes et de la version 1.1.1. PC sur mon iPod.

Merci de l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter.


----------



## doud64 (26 Avril 2008)

Bonjour je ne sais pas si cela va t'aider , mais suite a un perte de mon DD pc , plus d'itunes , donc je refais toute mes listes de lectures + nouveaux morceau et je synchronise le tout ( iPod 4 éme génération) et en plein millieu cela me dit que mon iPod est pret et que je peut le deconnecter mais seulement la mise a jour n'était pas terminé , j'ai fait comme toi réinitialisé complètement mon iPod et relancer même problème arret au millieu , ce coup ci je relance uniquement la synchro sans réinitialisé l'iPod et ceci plus de quatre ou cinq fois pour voir enfin tout les morceaux enregistres sur liPod !!!
 j'espere que cela marchera avec toi aussi 


     doud64


----------



## cbecker (27 Avril 2008)

Merci Doud64. Ta méthode fonctionne... presque.
A chaque nouvelle synchro, je récupère quelques morceaux supplémentaires (sans rien faire d'une synchro à l'autre) mais je suis encore loin du compte !

Sur un autre sujet, je trouve lamentable de ne pouvoir bénéficier d'aucun support d'Apple alors que ce bug semble bien être à 100% de leur responsabilité !


----------



## doud64 (27 Avril 2008)

Pas de probléme , moi les premiéres fois il n'y avait que qelques morceaux supplementaire et puis a un moment sans savoir pouquoi ça ma pris tout le reste  

Par contre peut tu repondre a une question que j'ai posté et laissé sans reponse , ma belle-mere doit me rapporter aussi des Etats-unis un 80 ou 160 Go Classic et ma question est ou se trouve le numero d'identification sur les nouveaux models ?
Car je lui ai dit de le deballer pour pouvoir passer la douane plus facillement et de jeter la boite , mais j'ai peur qu'elle jete aussi le numero d'identification necessaire a l'enregistrement de l'ipod !


----------



## cbecker (27 Avril 2008)

Le N° de série est gravé au dos de l'iPod comme pour les versions françaises !


----------



## FlnY (3 Mai 2008)

moi aussi j'avais un pb de synchronisation qui resté incomplete et le probleme etais un fichier erroné car la synchronisation s'arreté lorsque le morceau devais se synchronisé et en l'enlevant la synchronisation complete a eu lieu

voila pour ma part


----------



## cbecker (4 Mai 2008)

Encore faut-il trouver le fichier incriminé...


----------



## FlnY (5 Mai 2008)

il faut surveiller la synchronisation et elle s'arrera lorsque itunes essayera de synchroniser le fichier erroné , la synchronisation se bloquera donc il suffira de supprimer le fichier qui bloque la synchro


----------

